# Pickens Pier



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Anything nibbling?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Should be spanish, mangroves and so roe-mullet running through.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

And Sheepies


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

No kidding. Figured the Spanish would be gone by now? I thought the sheepshead may be around but figured it would be a lil early. But then again I don't know much


----------

